# Gelatin sheets vs. Powdered Gelatin?



## grassoyster (Jun 14, 2011)

After doing some research I just gave up and decided to use the 4 sheets to 1 envelope of powdered gelatin conversion due to the differing ideas regarding its actual conversion value. 

However, my question is....

If a recipe asks you to soak the sheet gelatin and I want to substitute powdered gelatin, then do I still have to soften the powdered gelatin? If so, how much water should I use? If not, do I just add in the powdered gelatin where the recipe tells me to add the softened sheet gelatin?

I feel this would be hard to decide because a sheet of gelatin can just be removed from water and wrung of excess liquid, whereas we can't just pull out the powdered gelatin and wring that out... any ideas? Much appreciated!!


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Among professional brands there are gold, silver and bronze gelatine leaves, bronze weighs the most and gold the least.  I think gold weighs around 2g per leaf but most brands that you get in a supermarket will weigh about 3g per leaf. 

If you have a recipe that calls for 5 leaves gelatine, then that is 15g powdered gelatine (using standard brand).

When subsituting powdered gelatine in a leaf gelatine recipe, remember gelatine holds about 10g/ml  of water per sheet  so for a recipe that calls for 5 sheets of gelatine use 15g of gelatine powder and 50ml of water.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Dissolve the powder gel in cold water then heat(I put in microwave (,its fast and does not burn)


----------

